# Don Francisco Custom Blend Torpedo.



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Don Francisco Custom Blend Torpedo. *

*Pre-smoke *

*Scent of Wrapper:* 
The wrapper had an earthy, woodsy scent.

*Scent at Foot:* 
Same as the wrapper

*Appearance: *
Nice looking cigar. Clean looking wrapper no blemishes, one vein that ran almost the length of the cigar and was very small.

*Wrapper: *
Just the one vein that did not interferer with the smoke at all. Clean wrapper

*Feel: *
Not a real tight cigar but firm. The craftsmanship was very good.

*Tongue:* 
Slight tingle and maybe a green taste.

*Flavor on Draw: *
Really not much on the flavor except maybe a slight dirt taste. I enjoy the earthy, dirt flavor if present that tells me the cigar was grown in very good soil.

*Smoke *

*Taste : *
Combination of pepper & nuts.

*Flavor Changes:* 
None that was noticeable. I did however note a slight change near the end of the cigar as it picked up the pepper and slight spices. Very pleasant experience.

*Strength:* 
I would rate this as a medium to full cigar.

*Feeling: 
*Relaxing smoke and had a few flavors I've not experience with any cigar other than the D F line. This tells me they are blended to be different than other cigars. A flavor of its own, that's for sure.

*Scent of Smoke: *
Relaxing cigar smell with no unpleasant smell.

*Heat on Fingers and in Mouth: *
No heat on figures or mouth at all.

*Draw: *
Clear and no problems with the draw during the entire cigar..

*Finish: *
The taste while smoking the cigar was of pepper, woodsy, and earth.

*Other Aspects of the Cigar Smoking Experience: *
I enjoy the shape, burn and smoke of the cigar. The look, feel and smoking of this cigar made me want to try the other blends I have in this line. Overall it was a very well made cigar with lots of enjoyable smoking pleasure.

*Overall rating: I would say a very good cigar. *


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> *Don Francisco Custom Blend Torpedo. *
> 
> *Pre-smoke *
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*No thank you Lew---*


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great review Paul! 

Extremely thorough, yet concise. The way it should be. :thumb:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Don Francisco cigars are a great, locally rolled (to me here in NJ) smoke at an affordable price.

I love the "knot":








Lew, I gotta get a day off to stop by again! :smoke:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

dav0 said:


> The Don Francisco cigars are a great, locally rolled (to me here in NJ) smoke at an affordable price.
> 
> I love the "knot":
> 
> ...


Let me know when so I can prepare something "special" for you. :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don Francisco said:


> Let me know when so I can prepare something "special" for you. :smoke:


Sounds fun!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lew sent me a Culebra that contains 3 different wrappers. I've been holding onto for a few years now---I separated them bad boys yesterday and lit that puppy up this early AM and I was very excited and very satisfied on how these turned out. Much of the great taste and flavor profile that makes Lew's cigars one of a kind.

Looking forward to #2 of the #3 and will post up a review when I'm done.

Thanks Lew for the experience--Now how do I get "Another Brother" so I can let it rest for another few years? Something tells me you have a few thats been resting in your private stash--Now let one go !!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Lew sent me a Culebra that contains 3 different wrappers. I've been holding onto for a few years now---I separated them bad boys yesterday and lit that puppy up this early AM and I was very excited and very satisfied on how these turned out. Much of the great taste and flavor profile that makes Lew's cigars one of a kind.
> 
> Looking forward to #2 of the #3 and will post up a review when I'm done.
> 
> Thanks Lew for the experience--Now how do I get "Another Brother" so I can let it rest for another few years? Something tells me you have a few thats been resting in your private stash--Now let one go !!!!


Heh heh heh!


----------

